# [SOLVED] Windows 8 Black Screen after Boot



## Bjr2000 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hello! I am new to these forums.

I ran CHKDSK to repair disc, it asked me to restart I said yes. It got to 28 percent and was stuck so I pulled the plug. :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm: I tried to boot into Windows and it would try to check and repair disk errors again. I turned the pc off and pressed shift F8 to get into safe mode. After windows logo it would hang at Black screen across both monitors. I tried to boot normally and it did not chkdsk it just booted to the black screen. I cannot get to safe mode, I have tried all options in the shift F8 screen with no avail.:banghead:

Please Help!!!

Bruce Russell Jr.

My pc:

Ga-x68x-ud3h-b3

2500k stock cooler/ speed

4 gig ram

Hd 3000 intel graphics


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Windows 8 Black Screen after Boot*

Moved to win 8


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 Black Screen after Boot*

On another computer, download the ISO image for *Seatools *in my signature. Burn the image to CD using *IMGBurn* also in my signature. Boot off of the newly created CD and run the Short and Long tests on the drive.


----------



## Bjr2000 (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: Windows 8 Black Screen after Boot*

Will this let me boot?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 Black Screen after Boot*

You will boot from the CD and run the Seatools HDD diagnostics to test the HDD. This may solve the problem, but if either test fails the HDD needs to be replaced.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Windows 8 Black Screen after Boot*

You might have a read here Reset your PC from a Windows 8 Recovery Drive | TechRepublic


----------



## Bjr2000 (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: Windows 8 Black Screen after Boot*

The seatools just boots to say invalid opcode and does not go to GUI. I have tried ubcd and it also gives me problem.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 Black Screen after Boot*

This is an indication that the HDD is failing or has failed. You can also try downloading *Drive Fitness* ISO from my signature and burning it to CD with *IMGBurn* and see if that works.


----------



## Bjr2000 (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: Windows 8 Black Screen after Boot*



spunk.funk said:


> This is an indication that the HDD is failing or has failed. You can also try downloading *Drive Fitness* ISO from my signature and burning it to CD with *IMGBurn* and see if that works.


 I just reinstalled Windows, ran into an activation problem that made me have to downgrade to Vista then Upgrade to 8.:whistling::grin::wink::smile:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 Black Screen after Boot*

Glad to see you got it going. Please mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------



## Bjr2000 (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank you spunk.funk!!!

Really helps to have free tech support!!!

Thx for keeping it free!!!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You are welcome!


----------

